# My New Breeding Pair WITH Photos



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

so here is my new breeding pair i got today specail order XD The Male Is Moonlight Fenale Is Crystall The Last few are of my breeding setup


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

They're very pretty good luck


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Theory really gorgeous but isn't this the same pair you posted about in another thread yet never posted pictures of? If they are, the folks waiting for pictures over at the other thread may appreciate a link to this.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

lol ur right


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

They're gorgeous!  But, the male has a little hunchback and small ventral fins. Hopefully in F3 or so, the ventral size will increase with the mother's help. The hunchback *might* continue. Spoonheads are recessive, but I think they're different than hunchbacks. 

They're truly beautiful, and his faults will go away in his spawns in time.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm more concerned about their eyes. . . . not sure, but dragon scaling seems to be effecting their eyes. If it thickens, they will be blind.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Didn't notice it before, but they do look a bit covered in the pictures..


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

I think alot of it is my carppy cmera but ur prob right illl see how it goes


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You may also want to take out the gravel. The eggs and free swimming fry will get stuck in the gravel and lower your chances of having a more successful spawn.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

yea the gravle was my sister while i was gone she put it in she thought it looked "prety"


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I hope you didn't pay much for these guys :/ They're pretty sure but I would never breed this pair. And I noticed you're calling them halfmoons in your sig. Neither of them are :/ 

Good lookin pets but I'd be concerned about the deformities their breeding might bring.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah.. the female looks to be a delta at most.. may get some white deltas  I just hope the offspring don't end up blind due to the thick scaling on the parents.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

sorry my sig says half moons i meant full moons and as of now i am brreding them these are the best i can get some please i get it they may not be perfect but there perty good im 13 i cant spend 200 bucks on a breeding pair and yes they ARE full moons i got a confomation for my suplier.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

shawnee said:


> sorry my sig says half moons i meant full moons and as of now i am brreding them these are the best i can get some please i get it they may not be perfect but there perty good im 13 i cant spend 200 bucks on a breeding pair and yes they ARE full moons i got a confomation for my suplier.


The male has a hunched back :/ They both lack spread and are delta at best. When I was thirteen I was producing much better fish from bettas I'd spent $50 on. Not trying to be mean just letting you know this pair has faults that will effect the offspring. The female can be worked with the male is pet quality at best. 

Who is your supplier? Because these fish are not halfmoons.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there full moons? Over halfmoons and halfmoons.. some people/stores call them "full moons", but there is no actual "full moon" betta classification.. 

Granted, HM females don't always have a 180 spread and can carry the genes.. but paired with that male it will be a slim chance at getting a proper halfmoon from them.
You were scammed sadly.. topline is rough, not a "moon" of any type and their scaling is so thick they are starting to lose their eyes. 

I just purchased today 2 pure true white HMPK/HM pair for $30 that is from a line of show quality fish.. female and male both smoothe topline and both 180* spread.. purchased from an American shop who gets them direct from IBC show judge breeders in Thailand so I skip transhipper fees.. high quality fish that are beautiful don't have to be expensive. Just have to take the time to look around, don't grab what you first see.. find reliable places/breeders and work out deals, etc. 

These are great pet fish, whites are very pretty.. but what happens is with poor stock, or issues such as the eyes and fin type, you decrease the amount of potential buyers.. People who want pets will want to pay less for the fish, and tend to only get one.. possibly two to make shipping worth it. But a big section of the people who are willing to spend money, and who are willing to buy multiples are breeders and showers. 

So, if you are aware that you may have to cull a bunch due to the scaling over the eyes, and you may not sell as many because not a big fan base for deltas, nor are they worth as much.. then go for it. Good practice at breeding/raising fry. But in the future make sure to shop around, find other places to purchase from, breeders, etc.. Facebook has many clubs/groups out there with breeders who often sell for cheap.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There's no such thing as a full moon. It doesn't exist. A full halfmoon spread might be what they're referring to.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can't really trust the supplier, only your own eyes. If he has a half moon spread, he's halfmoon. There is no such thing as full moons. And I understand that this is the best you can get, but honestly, I have pet store bettas that I would breed before these ones, out of concern about deformities. Look at my avatar. A defect free, perfectly colored plakat that I got for five dollars at the pet store. Any updates on the spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Every fish has flaws but these fish I wouldn't even charge for. I'd just give em away as a pet.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

And chances are that they are siblings so that will further increase your odds of deformities popping up in the next generation. If I was you Id find a nice balanced hm male and use your female on that. Otherwise you may end up with a tank full of culls.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The female isn't half bad, body wise.. and you can improve any fin issues in a couple/few generations. Be careful if you get another dragon to not cause that scaling issue. 

Just feel bad you got ripped off.. we all see pretty fish we want.. trust me, today there were a couple dozen I wanted but limited myself to one box - 6 fish and that was very hard  
Just know what you want and go for it.. but always choose wisely, and double look at the fish. I'd research some to see what it is to look for when selecting breeding stock. May help you save money in the future.


----------

